# Started my Big Bear project



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Only I didn't make it to the job today. Maybe tomorrow..:whistling2:

...


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank God its not a Big Behr Project!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought he said Behr. That's why I didn't post before.

Pardon any spelling errors.
Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I thought he said Behr. That's why I didn't post before.
> 
> Pardon any spelling errors.
> Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


Stand down .:jester:

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Back at it

....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Working on a golf course drives me crazy sometimes. I just wanna put down the brush and go play! Threw a round of disc golf yesterday, its fun but not like real golf. 
Dang, now I wanna play today.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> Working on a golf course drives me crazy sometimes. I just wanna put down the brush and go play! Threw a round of disc golf yesterday, its fun but not like real golf.
> Dang, now I wanna play today.


68 degrees right now with a high of 74 today. Perfect day for golfing. I took the picture of my guys from hole 9. :jester:

....


----------

